# Efest LUC4 charger



## DirtyD (23/5/17)

Hi, 

does anyone know who has stock of the EFest Luc4 charger? Mine gave up on me today


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/5/17)

DirtyD said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anyone know who has stock of the EFest Luc4 charger? Mine gave up on me today


Vikings Vape
https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/batteries-chargers/products/efest-luc4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

